# is it safe??



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

is it safe to money order?? i live in the u.s. i would use the seeds i get in from the stuff i get but i want more quality seeds and i want to try white widow. if it is safe wut is a good fast shipping site? thank u for reading


----------

